# rss Feed per Javascript auslesen



## shai-lee (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem dem Script,
genannt: rss.js 

```
<script language="javascript">
function getrss(rsslink) { 
var newxml = document.createElement("XML"); 
newxml.async = false; 
newxml.load(rsslink); 
var sitetitle=newxml.selectNodes( "//channel" ).item( 0 ).selectSingleNode( "title" ).text; 
var pic_url=newxml.selectNodes( "//image" ).item( 0 ).selectSingleNode( "url" ).text;
var pic_title=newxml.selectNodes( "//image" ).item( 0 ).selectSingleNode( "title" ).text;
var pic_link=newxml.selectNodes( "//image" ).item( 0 ).selectSingleNode( "link" ).text;
var strHTML = ""; 
var newsitems = newxml.selectNodes( "//item" ); 
// Walk the list of <items> nodes to generate the appropriate HTML 
for( var i = 0; i < newsitems.length; i++ ) { 
strHTML += "<table title='Von: "+newsitems.item( i ).selectSingleNode( "author" ).text +"'>";
strHTML += "<tr><td rowspan='3'><img src='"+pic_url+"' width='120px' height='40px' title='"+pic_title+"'></td>";
strHTML += "<td><b>"+newsitems.item( i ).selectSingleNode( "title" ).text+"</b></td></tr>"; 
strHTML += "<tr><td><small>News vom: "+newsitems.item( i ).selectSingleNode( "pubDate" ).text+"</small></td></tr>";
strHTML += "<tr><td>"+newsitems.item( i ).selectSingleNode( "description").text+"</td></tr>";
strHTML += "</table><br><br>"; 
} 
return strHTML; 
}
document.write(getrss('http://127.0.0.1/xml/gesamt.xml'));
</script>
```
Dieser Code funktioniert ansich nicht schlecht, aber leider nur, wenn ich ihn direkt als Datei aufrufe.
Ich möchte aber, dass jemand die Datei in seine Seite einbinden kann, um meinen RSS Feed zu lesen. das versuch ich über die Zeile:

```
<script language="javascript" src="http://127.0.0.1/xml/rss.js> </script>
```
Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## con-f-use (10. Januar 2005)

Und wenn du die Anführungszeichen beim src schließt sollte es auch gehen... ;-]


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Januar 2005)

Wenn du das in eine *.js-Datei packst, musst du die <script>-Tags rausnehmen.... diese sind Bestandteil von HTML und haben dort somit nix zu suchen.


----------



## shai-lee (11. Januar 2005)

Mach es jetzt doch anders, da es auch nicht funktioniert hat als ich die "-Zeichen gesetzt hab und die Script Tags entfernt hab. Ich machs jetzt mit nem PHP-Script, das ich hier gefunden hab. Muss es nur noch für meine Bedürfnisse anpassen, dann dürfte es gehen.


----------

